# She hated it!



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

by 5 years old, they certainly have developed a mind of their own...I like your outfit


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Fabulous set! Why on earth didnt she like it?? :sm16:


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I wouldn't worry, children can be picky (I know I was!). Maybe you could, gently, try and find out why. Personally I like the look of a high neck but not the feel, so I can't wear them. Could be any number of reasons, who knows! Nice work by the way.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Please don't make her wear it if she doesn't like it . She will eventually use it in some way you will see .
Love her little sad face ,I hope you hugged her tight .


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

You made some beautiful pieces!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I know it must break your heart, but someday you'll all look back at this photo together and have a laugh! It really is such a funny turn on the pictures we usually see.

But oh, the work that went into it! It's quite lovely.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I like it, But, Don't get offensive,.. But on her, to me it looks too boxy,..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Can you give it to someone else? I've given up knitting for my five year old GD. She never seems to wear any of it. She is one of those kids who is always saying she's too warm. She doesn't want to wear sweaters at all.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

give it to someone else and ask her to pick out a color and pattern of something SHE likes...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

And so cute! My grandson is the same. He's very picky about what I knit for him. I made him a sweater with bunnies for Easter when he was 5. He never would wear it.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


It's a risk we take with everything we make for someone else without consulting them first.
What has worked for me, is to have number of patterns handy to be looking at. All my grandchildren are nosy enough that they'll come to see what Oma is looking at, and they are also very liberal with their "yuk's" and "I like's". Easy to pick something then, that they'll like. Their favourite colours are well known (or just have a peek in their bedroom or closet), so problem there.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I made a pair of socks for my then 3yo GD of a pretty pink marked yarn. She said they were really, really dirty and wouldn't wear them. At all. Fast forward a year and she wouldn't take them off even though they were too small by then. Kids!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

It is a beautiful outfit but she is 5 years old. It may be a little overwhelming for her. Maybe you can have her pick out a pattern she wants you to make for her. My daughter was very particular by that age also. I like it but I know the turtleneck would not work for me either. It makes me feel extra hot to have my neck covered.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awwwww!!! I am sorry she didn't like it. I think it's adorable. I agree to let her pick something out she would like and make it for her.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

OH my. She looks so sad but I think it looks beautiful on her. I made a similar one for my 5 year old granddaughter. At that age they have a mind of their own. Try not to be upset, you did a great job. I've learned not to make anything for my grandchildren until I show them a picture.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that is honesty...how darling. You two will laugh about it in years to come. I had similar things happen to me, after all I have 9 grand kids, nine opportunities for the same.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

It's lovely. Don't take it personally. Children minds are different. Perhaps another child will like it.


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

The outfit is lovely workmanship is great!!! So sorry that she didn't like it. Take it back....but ask her WHY she didn't like it. 
I recently made a sweater for a much-loved child (age 7, almost 8), with a mock- ish style turtleneck....SHE loved it!!! 
But her older sister (age 10), who said the sweater was really nice, and liked it, ALSO said that SHE would NOT like the neck...SHE likes necks 
more in the style of a tee-shirt...like a low-neck crewneck. 
Find out WHY your 5-year old objects to the outfit (while giving her a BIG HUG)....maybe it is the high neckline...or the length...or the color...but FIND OUT.
(My friends, who have children and grandchildren, all told me that they were not surprised by the 10-year old's preference for a lower neckline.)
BTW....I was glad to know of her desire for a lower neck...and THAT is how I am now making HER sweater.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Tell her mom to put it away and take it out from time to time, like every 6 months. She may grow into liking it.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

kristym said:


> give it to someone else and ask her to pick out a color and pattern of something SHE likes...


That is a lovely idea.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe you could convince her it's a super-hero(ine) thing, like the so-popular Katniss sweater a while back.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it,but my granddaughters would never wear it,not glitzy,too high in the neck,too bulky,don't like headbands,don't like the color,kids!Now I just knit for myself,or on request.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I'm sure it tore your heart. We all have had things made and given that did not get the reaction we had imagined. That is no consolation for you, however. Her outfit is adorable. And who knows, at 5, she could change her mind tomorrow.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it is just too big for her, or maybe she is like me, and needs sleeves to keep her warm. It is beautifully knit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My mother in law once knitted a sweater for my 3 year old son and he wouldn't put it on as he said it was"shabby" .where he got that word from I never knew but my mother in law laughed , agreed with him and they happily chose a teddy bear to wear it instead.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Following the fashion can be hard these days! I usually show my GDs a photo first...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Aw. You can never tell at that age. You can tell by my avatar my granddaughter loved hers but I made her a crop top cardigan that she refused to wear. You just never know. You may want to wash it, so it is softens and lays down on her shoulders.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Know that feeling too!!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

My granddaughter will only wear socks. Nothing else.  it's beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute..She's adorable. :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It is just adorable and beautifully knitted. Kids today seem to like wearing very soft jersey or fleece - knits can seem heavy, bulky and 'too much', even though your granddaughter looks adorable in the outfit. I'm like Maureen - I mostly knit for myself - it's too hard to please people - and it's such an investment of time.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh dear, she need to know that KP members think it's so cute and she looks so darn cute in it. I love it, even with her tears. Its sad tho,when they don't want something with so much of ourselves into it. when my youngest was little, she only wanted long dresses. I made her a cute short dress with pinafore and she would not wear it. I kept it for a while then give it to the little neighbor girl, who did wear it, then she wanted it back. too late. I think this little girl needs to know this is perfect for her, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I think it is just too big for her, or maybe she is like me, and needs sleeves to keep her warm. It is beautifully knit.


I agree. Very nice work but a little too big for your petite grand daughter. Put it away for a bit. She will grow into it and eventually love it.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

It is beautiful. I am sorry she did not like it. Maybe it will grow on her? if now, as others have said, let her pick the color and the pattern.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Only socks??? I hope you mean only item knitted ...


ssusan said:


> My granddaughter will only wear socks. Nothing else.  it's beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Awwwwww...and she has such a big tear. It is a cute outfit but in her defense, I see a 5 year old not wanting to wear it. I know mine wouldn't have. Agree....try seeing if she wants to pick out something. I finally have a hit with my 11 Year old GD with a messy bun hat. I know it's hard as they develope a mind of their own for style so young.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It looks wonderful on her. Hopefully she will change her mind.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so cute, even with that sad face. I love both the poncho and the headband. Maybe if she gets some compliments on it, she will change her mind. They are both popular, so I don't know why she wouldn't like them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I knitted my GD a pair of leg warmers with superwash wool yarn. The one I knitted them for upon her request didn't like them because they were picky. So I gave them to the younger GD. Yesterday the younger one told I like my leg warmers but they are picky. 

You didn't crochet the outfit out of superwash wool or wool? I learn my lesson from now when knitting for the grandchildren its from acrylic yarn.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like what you have knitted but to be honest I would not have knitted that for a five year old.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Two of my daughters have little girls that just turned 6 at the end of 2016. The one wee lassie absolutely loves everything. It doesn't matter if we think it is terrible. The other wee lassie is so hard to please it makes the adults want to scream. I guess it is alright to have their own ideas on things.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

My step grand daughter wanted one of those hoods with the ears. She just looked at them in the store with so much admiration. I made one for her and one for my grand daughter just the same only smaller. The older one wears hers every day and the little one won't even try it on. I think maybe it is a little big for your grand daughter. Maybe she will wear it next year when it is more comfortable.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww cute


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

lilfawn83 said:


> I like it, But, Don't get offensive,.. But on her, to me it looks too boxy,..


I definitely agree with lilfawn. It is a really gorgeous piece of work, but does not look good on a child.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Do you think that she might change her mind if you made one for her mom also 
By the way I think it's awesome...I actually made something very similar for myself and love it


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think she's very trendy.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Purchase a pretty wide ribbon in a bright color and tie it. Pull ribbon from back of waist to fron, leaving the back alone. Put a flower on it also. what is her favorite color?


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

too bad for all your work and love put into it. lovely pieces!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

She looks adorable in the outfit but there's no accounting for taste, especially in a 5-year-old. I knit a red sweater for my niece at about that age and she told me it was "too babyish". Ah well.


----------



## Char S. (Jan 21, 2015)

So sorry. I stick to toys and hats for my granddaughters. I know they will use them.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

How about giving it to someone else? I do not say this in a mean way but if she is unhappy it will just sit when another girl would love it. :sm16:


----------



## Karen Mary (Dec 29, 2012)

What an adorable face! I totally agree with patocenizo that you will share many laughs about this in years ahead. That is the way it has worked for me anyhow, and I wouldn't give up "those" kinds of memories for anything! Situations like that I have been in still make me smile!


patocenizo said:


> Now that is honesty...how darling. You two will laugh about it in years to come. I had similar things happen to me, after all I have 9 grand kids, nine opportunities for the same.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. 
I agree with others that it looks a bit to big for her. I would put it away for a while and let her try it on again. If it fit a bit more snug she might change her mind.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Put it away for a year or two and when she is a little older she may surprise you ..I think the best bet is let her pick out the next project ..something she likes in the color she likes..I remember my Mom purchasing a pleather jumper (black) with a red jersey outfit..it was cute but our daughter hated it because she thought it was stiff feeling..she was only 4 or 5 years..So I donated it after awhile..My Mom understood that all our choices are not going to be well received..to this day our daughter remembers that outfit.. She's a pretty girl "tears and all"..the outfit is attractive but I think she felt "over-whelmed with the jumper/vest...Looks more for a teenager to me...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Kids have minds of their own, that's for sure! I wouldn't force her to wear it. And who knows, maybe next week it will become her favorite thing to wear. I don't knit for my grandsons unless they specifically ask for something.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I don,t knit for my grandkids anymore ,last time my youngest said, "you are kidding,right" when I handed her a sweater, said it was too itchy. I couldn,t help but laugh at her expression, it went into the donation bag


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear...such a sweet girl. No, she doesn't have to wear it...we don't wear things we don't like. Bless her heart. Have her pick out something she wants, and you can make that for her. Bless her heart...she is a beautiful KP kid. HUGS...GG


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Aww, well at least you know what she really thinks of the items. She'll learn to act polite once she gets a piece of her own medicine. I must admit that I would never wear sleeveles turtleneck sweater and a band with a giant flower, it's not my style. It would probably be OK to the the gifts back and give them to someone else because they took a lot of work. You can make her a cartoon toy or a pink hat if you haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

roseknit said:


> I don,t knit for my grandkids anymore ,last time my youngest said, "you are kidding,right" when I handed her a sweater, said it was too itchy. I couldn,t help but laugh at her expression, it went into the donation bag


She didn't beat about the bush! Be mischievous and act that way when she picks flowers for you. You are worth at least a bunch double the size of what she brought you !


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A shame for you that she didn't like it. I would put it away and try again next year.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I tell my GDs they don't have to love presents but they do have to be grateful. My GD responded similarly to a poncho I knitted her. It immediately hurt my feelings, but then I quickly let it go. I'll now wait till they are old enough to ask for a specific item.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course you love her too much for her to wear something she doesn't like. Maybe she'll be able to tell you what she doesn't like and what she'd prefer. EX: color, pattern, fit etc. Good luck. She reminds me of my oldest.



dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It's beautiful. However, she probably feels like she is walking around in a cereal box. I agree with others and have her pick out what she would want


----------



## mamadebg (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe it will just take some time. The headband is beautiful I think she would want to wear that! But what grandmas like and what little girls like it's not always the same…


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

That's such a shame. It is very nice but I have a six year old great-niece and I can say this, they want style, even at that age, not a box and they want bright colors. I'm going to make her a poncho but the old fashioned style that is shaped at the top over the shoulders and bigger as it comes down and in a bright color. They do have minds of their own at that age. Personally, I don't understand these particular style poncho but there are lots that love them. You did do a good job and I suspect that there is a perfect person out there you could share it with. Could even be one of your granddaughter's friends.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry she didn't like it my ggd with the headband I posted the other day is the same way so I only knit or crochet for her when she asks


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm also am sorry she didn't like it because she looks as cute as a button in this picture. I think you did a great job but 5 year olds are so hard to please sometimes.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

She looks adorable, sorry she didn't like it. My 6 year old is the same way


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

As sweet as it is its' not something a child would want to wear. Let her pick out her own pattern and yarn.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

My GD hates sweaters or anything knit. I have made a few things that she even picked out the yarn and still won't wear it. Her reasoning is that they are too hot. I feel your pain and it looks like you did a great job. I just make her hats and mittens which she loves! Go figure.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

☹☹☹


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness that's too bad because it looks adorable on her. Maybe she was just having a bad day.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I made the same exact pattern for the granddaughter of my friend. The only change I made was with the collar. I felt it was going to be too bulky so I shortened it since their little necks are so short. Also, I made it so it didn't have to fold over. Perhaps you can open up your edge and pull out enough stitches(probably about three inches to get rid of the fold) and shorten the neck to about 2 1/2 inches. I think she may like it then.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

wait a few months she'll love it then. 5 year olds have short likes and dislikes. Its beautiful.Good job.


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

I suggest you reintroduce it again in a year or so. It's beautiful. I did like the photo of her....????


----------



## Paj (Jan 7, 2017)

I agree with lilfawn83. Put it away and offer it to her again when she is 10. I think it will look better. You do beautiful work!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG, she is so adorable!!!! Save the pic and you will have special memories to share with her. Your work is beautiful, in time she will appreciate and love what you made for her.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work , I make things for my grandsons and if it hat ect they lose them or if its a blanket sometimes they like it and other times no


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great work???? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

So sorry. They can get up on the wrong side of the bed can't they? Very pretty I bet....When she smiles. ????


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

kristym said:


> give it to someone else and ask her to pick out a color and pattern of something SHE likes...


 I think we expect that anyone for whom we put in the effort to knit what WE think they will love.....should actually love it. Not gonna happen, unless they have seen one just like it that we knit for someone else, and indicated they would also love one. Why put the burden on them? We don't all like the same foods, or movies, or colors, for that matter. If we do something for a loved one, child or not, that they are already excited about having (even if not a surprise), it's so much better. They love it, and our feelings aren't hurt. Both important things. I've had conversations with my gds, and actually ASK them...would you like to have one like this? Or perhaps like this? So much easier on me, and that's important, too.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice, but maybe a bright color would have made her happy.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

It's a beautiful piece. You did a great job. It looks a little stiff. A little big around shoulders.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Give her time. If it's not forced on her maybe she'll rethink it. It's very nice though.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Turned out beautiful and love the headband, too! We cannot expect everyone else to love what we do, sadly.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is a peautiful outfit. I know that my granddaughters will never wear turtlenecks so perhaps that is what's bothering her. If so you could change the neckline


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I think it's very cute. My own daughter was very difficult to dress from an early age (and still is for that matter). When she was old enough, I would look through knitting or sewing pattern books with her and let her choose patterns and yarn or fabric. That helped a lot.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


I made a similar one (at my son's request) for my 6 year old granddaughter's birthday in November. I could tell when she tried it on that she'd probably never wear it and I don't think she has. I'm not going to ask!!!!

I thought it was her idea to have one but now I realize it was my son's idea!

Oh well!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


It looks lovely on your granddaughter. I'm sorry she doesn't like it at the moment, but in all probability, she'll love it next week. I just want to wipe her tears and give her a hug.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Like the outfit but some children just want to wear what their friends wear, then again she may have a mind of her own, give it time. Maybe for future knit you should sit down with her and some patterns and ask her what she likes. My children did not like wearing sweaters, vest, hats of any kind.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> I like it, But, Don't get offensive,.. But on her, to me it looks too boxy,..


I was going to say the same thing. It looks very boxy. No offense. And most kids I know don't care much for turtlenecks. I remember my mom made me wear a gray coat when I was 5, that she bought for me on a vacation in Seattle. I HATED it. And I always hated it and hated her for making me wear it. I never made my kids wear anything that they hated, whether I had made it or not. I remembered how I felt.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

JillF said:


> And so cute! My grandson is the same. He's very picky about what I knit for him. I made him a sweater with bunnies for Easter when he was 5. He never would wear it.


LOL Well, I would never put bunnies on anything for a boy.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

deshka said:


> I think this little girl needs to know this is perfect for her, in my opinion anyway.


No. Once she has it in her mind that she doesn't like it, will not change her mind at anyone else's opinion. And it's really not perfect for her.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

childred can be very picky about what they wear. that's why I don't waste my time making clothing. they usually all love things like hats and afghans gloves ect


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

My granddaughter who is now 19, refused to let me measure sleeve length on a sweater I was making for her, her brother ended up with sweater and wore it out. Have thought about this through the years. Answer finally came as I learn more about yarn and how it feels. She continues to be sensitive about touch of things, and guess what so am I at 70. That yarn of years ago was somewhat scratchy, I wouldn't have worn it either.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry. But I know how you feel, just spent 3 weeks with my 5 yr. old granddaughter. It is a cute outfit though.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Early on in our marriage I made my husband promise NEVER to gift me with clothing. His style is not mine and the colors he loves and thinks look great on me are a disaster. Of course he wanted to see me wear his gifts, and I died a thousand deaths wearing them so as not to hurt his feelings. Your granddaughter already has her own sense of self and is still young enough to express her true feelings. Your work is amazing, but just not her style and I am so glad that you still love her! I agree with everyone who suggested that you collaborate with her on your next effort. I am sure it will be a bonding experience.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

All I have to do is make it for someone else and they want one


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg! It's adorable. I wish I was skilled enough to make one for my granddaughter/s!


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg! It's adorable. I wish I was skilled enough to make one for my granddaughter/s!


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg! It's adorable. I wish I was skilled enough to make one for my granddaughter/s!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I knitted fingerless mitts for my granddaughters ages 29,21. They said sorry Nan but we won't wear these. Our fingers get too cold. I told them not to apologize I would prefer they not pretend to like something and I be honest with me. I will eventually learn their tastes!.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If you have the time, why not frog this, and have her go through some patterns you could make instead that she does like. Otherwise, she will forever more remember this episode. Maybe she would like a soft stuffed animal, or a more fitted vest. Or leggings? The point is let her decide what she might like, she has a mind of her own, which is a very good thing.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, looks nice to me.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

8 pages of condolences for the poster...WHY??? I'd cry, too..poor baby. I cannot find anything, not a thing, pretty or likeable about that outfit!! Color is terrible for a brunette 5 yr. old..it is far too big..ad infinitum! I think it would fit me. Then you insulted her by taking a picture of her crying...again... WHY?? 
Now I don't need 8 pages of "jump on Hildy". You all had your say and I have had mine and really think mine was the most honest!! It's just ugly!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

I think its a bit overwheming for her..I agree let her pick pattern and color. Such a sad face


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

What do you want to bet next week she'll love it? 'Tis the nature of five-year-olds....


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

I think its a bit overwheming for her..I agree let her pick pattern and color. Such a sad face


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I think it's cute! But I can relate: I'm 66 years old, and my mother STILL tries to dress me. She has amazing taste, buys from the pricier stores, and is always extremely well dressed herself, but she doesn't understand anything about what I like. If I've told her once, I've told her a million times: I despise pastels! She argues with me, telling me that I wear pastels all the time. Huh?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, Grandma. I knitted a sweater for my grandson when he was about 8; my daughter told him he looked so cute in it and that did it. He took it off and never wanted Grandma to knit another thing for him. He is 30 now with 7 children of his own....2 of them his and the other 5 were already there waiting for a daddy. I made baby blankets for them but save my time only knitting now for charity.

Maybe your granddaughter will be interested in something else as she gets older. You can never second guess kids.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

The work is beautiful, but I can see why she wouldn't want to wear it to school. It looks like a shield to her perhaps.
Mistake to make her wear it. I would think, in knitting for kids, you would ask them to choose from a book or pictures. What we like, is not what young people like. Take it back and kindly ask her to choose from some pictures you show her. Otherwise, forcing it may interfere with your relationship. It is also a mistake to say, she is only young, look how cute she is, she got out of bed on the wrong side. She is clearly expressing an emotional feeling that is truthful.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

inishowen said:


> Can you give it to someone else? I've given up knitting for my five year old GD. She never seems to wear any of it. She is one of those kids who is always saying she's too warm. She doesn't want to wear sweaters at all.


I have a six year old GD who does not wear any of the things that I knit for her (other than hats, mitts and socks) for the same reason.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> by 5 years old, they certainly have developed a mind of their own...I like your outfit


And the color for a pretty young girl? is it a sweater? It could be seen as a big bag by a small child. Don't take offense, taste is so individual even among the youngest of girls. I wouldn't think of knitting or even buy clothes for my grandchildren, they love what I do for them, but I ask their mother to choose for me. What girls choose to wear today, is totally an independent chioce for them, for girls it states who they are, and they are judged by others. Kids can be cruel. Take it back, show her pictures, knit something in a color choice and pattern choice she would be proud to wear.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh! It's adorable and she's cute even when upset! She seems to already know what styles she likes. (Her poor mom will probably have lots of clothing wars!) maybe, as some suggested, she could pick out some colors and pictures for you. Then again, she may not want anything knit! Also, when you take it back and tell her it's OK and you'll find someone else to give it to she might change her mind!

I hope hildy3's remarks haven't upset you! So many others were much nicer when they said they didn't like it for an 8 year old!


----------



## sevenseven (Aug 16, 2016)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


She looks pretty.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

It is a lovely set, but as others have said, don't force her to wear it. She looks like she has room to grow into it a bit. Tell Mom to wrap it in tissue paper and tuck it away. You never know in a couple weeks she might decide she wants to wear it. Or you could ask her if she would like you to make her something else and what color she would like or to pick out a pattern. My grandson (now 27 yo) was like that. My daughter was also like that. And they are 50+ now. So time doesn't necessarily the reactions of children. It s really pretty. N


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Tell her it's a cuddle blankie for when she watches TV.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I always show my grandsons a few pictures and ask which they like. They also tell me the color and help choose buttons if needed. They feel like they helped me knit!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It is cute, but if she doesn't like it, she doesn't like it. Sometimes you cans predict for kids.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Poor baby do not make her wear it rip,out or donate it she looks miserable I know that 5 yr old are drama queens but She looks so sad I know you gave her a big hug


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It is beautifully made but as a child I would have been in tears also. I hate high thick necklines, they make me feel as if I am being slowly strangled. I have never been a flower person either. Even a smaller embellishment would make me feel as if I had a dinner plate stuck to my head. Doesn't mean there was anything wrong with the gift, just that I wouldn't be comfortable in it.

My suggestion would be to ask her why she doesn't like it, then put it away and when she is about 10 (sooner depending on how fast she grows) pull it out and ask her to try it on, telling her you are thinking about giving it to someone about her size and you want to see how it fits and get her input on it. Her tastes may have changed and as her shoulders widen and she gets taller it may feel better on her. If not, you will have more current input regarding her taste and no tears if she thinks it is going to someone else. If she loves it, you can regift it to her.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

What a Beautiful little girl even with the unhappy look. Cute outfit though. I have a 5 and a 7 year old Granddaughters. The 7 year old has always liked what I knit, but the 5 year old not at all. I knitted them both cat scarves and hats this year and bought knitted Mermaid blankets and still have the ones for the 5 year old. She didn't want them. I decided not to waste my time knitting for either of them. A hat or scarf maybe. Just finishing up the second Einstein coat for the 7 year old as she had outgrown the old one. She ask for it. I wait for a clue from them. A few years back I was working on a item and the 7 year old wanted it so I gave it to her. That's how I work these days. Maybe you can show her patterns and let her pick one and the color. I'm sure you got that advice already though. My girls like bright colors, that might make her smile.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's beautiful! I'm knit for my granddaughters too...I have four ages 6, 6 1/2, 11, and 13.
I knit toys for the little ones and messy bun hats and scarves for the big ones.

I play it safe!
She's only 5 and she loves you...just not the outfit. But she is just darling in it, pouty face and all!


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

It's beautiful work but it looks too big for her. Is it a sweater vest or a tunic? IDE love it for me!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

what a spoiled child. She needs to learn some manners & respect her elders. Like it or not she should have said thank you & kept her fellingd to herself. I think it's beautiful & you can adopt me even thou I'm 70 yrs old!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry! This has happened to me, too. Your work is wonderful!


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

My great aunt in another country knit me a beautiful red dress. It was lovely and made of a great wool from local farms. She did not know I am VERY allergic to wool. To not hurt her feelings, I wore a shirt, slip and anything else that wouldn't show under the dress and took several pictures. She was very pleased and I looked as red as the dress for days. We gave the dress away. The key word was that she was happy and I only suffered for a few days while she was pleased forever.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

When I wrote my post I was focused totally on how the clothes feel. It may be fashion/feel or a combination, but don't be so sure she will change her mind, it is possible but not a guarantee. At 63 I dress pretty much the way I did at age 5, jeans and tee shirts or jeans and polo shirts for every day with the occasional dress for fancy occasions. In the late 60s, early 70s I went from straight leg jeans to bell bottoms and solid (or striped) tee shirts to tie dyed but it was jeans and tee shirts. Now at 63 it is back to what was essentially my age 5 wardrobe, clothes that are comfortable and fit my life style.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Try not to take the personally even though I certainly understand your dissapointment. This has nothing to do with her love for you nor your beautiful work. She's an individual with her own taste and needs to feel respected in that regard. 

I would kiss her and ask her to accompany you to a home for needy children and let her give it to a child who will use it. You will teach her charity and she will remember this for the rest of her life. The good feelings you will share as a result of giving will create a desire in her to always give to those less fortunate. 

Perhaps that is the bigger picture for the love you've put into this for your granddaughter.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, unlike my fellow KPers this outfit is awful. I would never put my 5 year old grand daughter in something like that and beleive me her friends and school mates would make fun of her. Five year olds are very fashion savvy and only wear things other kids their age wear.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

My mom made a hat and sweater from the same pattern she made a set for me in 1944, she used the same pattern to make the same set for my DD when she was two yrs old in 1972. When we put it on my DD, my mother said, Oh, no, it looks all wrong, it's terrible. She was the one that took it off my daughter - so fast, I didn't have a second to say anything. Mom took the set home and I never saw it again. I asked her about it a month later what happened with the set and she said, I took it apart. Wouldn't say anything else. I still think about it because my mom did fantastic needlework.


----------



## Sue Knott (Oct 8, 2015)

It's beautiful. Just too big for her. She will love it in a couple years.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I always tell my grandchildren that if they don't like something to please tell me and we will do something else. No need to torture the poor kids!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Did your granddaughter ask you to make this particular item for her or did you just do it? Kids like to be asked about things, especially if they must wear them. Over the years I have learned to ask my granddaughters what they would like me to make for them.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

sandytene said:


> Sorry, unlike my fellow KPers this outfit is awful. I would never put my 5 year old grand daughter in something like that and beleive me her friends and school mates would make fun of her. Five year olds are very fashion savvy and only wear things other kids their age wear.


I have to agree. I have read most of the comments but when I first saw this outfit, my thought was, "What were you thinking?" If I were 5 years old, I would be mortified to be seen in this. No disrespect for you or for the love you have for your granddaughter. I don't want to be rude, but it made me think of a halloween costume. It is too big and too boxy for 5 year old.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

When my 33 year old daughter was 5, she would wear only pink, purple, silver or black. You are an incredible knitter and the outfit is very edgy in a great NYC way, but clearly your grand is not ready to be edgy. I am, so don't frog - send it to me. I am small on top.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ac001234h said:


> what a spoiled child. She needs to learn some manners & respect her elders. Like it or not she should have said thank you & kept her fellingd to herself. I think it's beautiful & you can adopt me even thou I'm 70 yrs old!


She is only 5 years old!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm back! Just want to say that at 90 in Fl. and my daughter at 64, in Md., I still ask her if she wants something I am working on. 90%of the time, it's no thanks. She is business fashion, I am far more...hmm..what? Leo flamboyant, make that colorful. Back to football...


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Kids these days do not understand how much love and effort is put forth in handmade items--most of them are so spoiled with their devices and whatever toy are advertised on the too-much-watch TV. Find someone else who would appreciate this garment!!


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

This garment is flat out UGLY. No child would like it and no child should be made to wear it.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

They sure know what they like. I did six year old grand son an cabled sweater . Never saw it on him. Told his mom he did not want to hurt my feelings but he was just too hot in it. He told me and I thanked him and said I would knit for others . He helps me pick out patterns for others. I love that kid


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

sandytene said:


> This garment is flat out UGLY. No child would like it and no child should be made to wear it.


Wow, is there something wrong with you? Mental problems perhaps? :sm25:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

She is so sweet and yes they do know their own minds at 5 yo--and those are real puppy dog tears. You need to think what little girls like, color is so important, what "everyone else" is wearing is so important. The outfit is so cute on her but she just sees it differently. I would take it back and find someone else who may like it--then ask her what she likes best because you want her to be happy. Little girls are that way--I remember being one, vaguely.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm sorry that she didn't like it. I like it a lot but then I'm not 5 years old. I think you should take it back and make her something that she picked out herself. I love the picture please don't lose it and show it to her when she is much older it is priceless.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it! I'm sure if you ask her it may just be the colour she doesn't like. Neon pink, purple, etc may have been better received. What is her favourite colour?
You've done a fabulous job. When you show her this picture later in life, she'll wonder what she didn't like about it I'm sure.
????Hugs


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Turn it in to a pillow for her.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

.


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello. Poor child. A flat paper bag.Her friends would make mincemeat of her. Bad style for a small child, awful colour on a pretty girl
No wonder she is crying.
Dont be too hurt. Ask her what colour she would like, let her pick a pretty colour and a pattern she likes.
You are a good knitter, well done. But make it more lively?? Hugs and warm fuzzies MAKI


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

Her fashion sense hasn't developed yet lol Beautiful outfit, especially love the flowered headband. Bet she will love it by next year. Like others have said, at that age I was terrified of anything snug on my neck.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Well , she is really cute anyway and I am sure she loves YOU!


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

If I was her, I wouldn't wear it either. It looks awful on her. I don't want to hurt your feelings, but it appears totally inappropriate for a 5 year old girl, and looks really stiff on her. All she can do with it on is stand still in her box. I agree with MAKI totally. You knitting is lovely and well done. Try a pattern that is not so stiff looking and use a nice color that a child would like. Her coloring looks similar to mine and I would never wear that color if I wanted to look alive.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

My granddaughter is picky too. She'll find something she wants that only Grandma can make


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

I am so surprised and dissapointed with the number of mean and insulting comments made on this thread. What could possibly be your motivation to hurt one who has already been hurt? 

Personally I have met the kindest and most helpful people on this site and look forward to more of their input.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Sweetheart! Sometimes it just seems so awful, feelings run out of eyes and down faces! 
It would be a lovely warm knit and maybe next winter she will appreciate it!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Disagree strongly!! Can't stand when people lump all "these kids today" into one negative remark. I never run into "these"..where are they? Also, remembe r, our generation raised their parents who raised them!! Think about it.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

First of all.... it is adorable....

I knitted a shrug for my 9 year old great niece... it was a ballet shrug..... you know what they look like... just around the back and shoulders and up the front and tie!!! that's it... just to keep them warm... she asked, "What's the purpose of this?".... Needless to say, it is still hanging in the closet and never been worn... now too small for her!!!! SO Sad......


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

She just doesn't know how very cute she looks in her new outfit.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I said earlier that you do beautiful work but this looks far too big and boxy for her but I would love this pattern for myself! I'm looking for a warm poncho and I love the turtleneck. I think I could I could tweak the pattern if you share it. Kids are funny and we love them anyway.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi dangelo422 .....Sorry she didn't like this outfit. I think it's adorable. She does not realize how lucky she is to have you knitting items for her!!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Lorane said:


> I am so surprised and dissapointed with the number of mean and insulting comments made on this thread. What could possibly be your motivation to hurt one who has already been hurt?
> 
> Personally I have met the kindest and most helpful people on this site and look forward to more of their input.


I agree whole heartedly. It's a shame. My mother always said if you can't say anything nice keep your mouth shut("trap" in my mothers words, think it was her Dutch translation of something to English lol) have a million of them but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> She didn't beat about the bush! Be mischievous and act that way when she picks flowers for you. You are worth at least a bunch double the size of what she brought you !


Oh, I'm not certain this is the best way to handle the situation--a child offers a gift with love--and refusing to accept them would be extremely hurtful. Give her some time to perhaps grow into it--or perhaps a nice vest in her favorite color--but, please accept whatever she may want to give you--she's a little young to understand "getting back". If she picks one lonely flower (or a Dandelion!)....give her a warm hug, say "thank you", and "how sweet are you"? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: It's up to us adults to set a good example--she's at an age where she can really learn. I know that your lovely gift was made and given in love, but, she may not be quite ready for this style. Talk to her and perhaps she will give you an idea of what she would really, really like for you to make just for her!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Wow, is there something wrong with you? Mental problems perhaps? :sm25:


to inishowen: It would be so adult-like if you would make an apology with this response. How we are able to teach children the "right" way to be thoughtful if we, as adults, say something like this? Some adults need to learn how, "if you can't say something nice, than don't say anything at all". Especially around children--their manners are truly our responsibility. :sm24: How would you feel if such a comment was made to you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is very nice. Little girls today have strong wills. Perhaps on another day she will put it on and love it.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

ac001234h said:


> what a spoiled child. She needs to learn some manners & respect her elders. Like it or not she should have said thank you & kept her fellingd to herself. I think it's beautiful & you can adopt me even thou I'm 70 yrs old!


Just wondering....would you at the age of 5 known what to say? She stood very nicely for her photo--perhaps her mom will talk to her and she'll better understand what to do next time. Cute little girl.... In re-reading many of these posts, it seems that many others have forgotten the word "kindness" in their remarks. Sad for we, the "mature" generation.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

She's adorable, even with that terribly sad face. Glad you're not taking it to heart.


----------



## bzmtmama (Jan 22, 2017)

She'll love it when she's 16 or 17 and looking for something unique to wear! Save it...


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

other people, not just kids can be difficult to knit for


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

It's really lovely, must just not be her taste. Someone else will love it


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. Hopefully she will change her mind and will wear it someday.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Seeing as she hates it. Undo it and make her something she likes


----------



## Indy13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Your work is beautiful, but I don`t think it suits her. It overwhelms her face, neck & shoulders. She has a great sense of what her style is and should be congratulated. Have a laugh with her, but I would take it back & ask her what she would like made for her. Maybe something bright in a less fitting neck, & less dense pattern -- ? lacey poncho.

Don`t be disheartened - it is just not her cup of tea. I would love to wear it but way too small for me.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Same happened to me with grandson!...


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't crochet but do like the pattern. I agree with others that it seems too big and bulky for her. The turtle neck seems like it would restrict her neck/head movement. I wear turtlenecks but don't like them rubbing my chin. She may wear the headband if you take that large flower off and put a few smaller ones in it's place in brighter colors. Especially to keep her ears warm in cool weather. I wouldn't make her wear something she obviously doesn't like. You don't want her to prejudge future gifts because of the uncomfortable situation she's in now. It has nothing to do with you and probably nothing to do with fashion or strong will but with comfort. Is it wool and itchy to her? Is it too warm for her? We have a youngster in our congregation who is always warm so wears sleeveless tops and lightweight skirts to our Bible meetings. Even in the winter. Her mom and grandma are also always warm. I on the other hand would welcome your crochet gift to wear as I'm always cold and that's my color. However the current (and possibly future) state of my body wouldn't fit.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

It is very pretty, but I would not force her to wear it. It does seem a little overwhelming for her size, it seems too big for her.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Super cute poncho top, one day she will appreciate it!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

It is lovely work. But, my great nieces wouldn't wear it. I personally find the color unflattering. And, while the headband/earband is cute. The flower makes it a bit O.L. O. L. among my daughters and friends means old lady. I think the head band overpowers her. I only knit what my great nieces ask for. I loved my Italian grandmother. But some of the stuff my mom put her up to knitting was not what I liked. I wore a uniform to school, so I didn't wear what she made. On Sundays we went to Nonna's after church. I wore my handknits then. She never used wool, so while the style didn't suit me, the colors and soft yarn did. I still sleep under a blanket she made me in 1980.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awww, sorry she didn't like it after all your hard work. You are blessed to have a lovely granddaughter, and you are a loving grandmother to make her such beautiful things. I can only wish to be in your shoes one day as are so many of us 
who are longing to be grandparents. I can not offer any advice at all, no experience here. I do know that she will grow up to love her Grandma and everything you make for her. Who wouldn't ? ????


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

ac001234h said:


> what a spoiled child. She needs to learn some manners & respect her elders. Like it or not she should have said thank you & kept her fellingd to herself. I think it's beautiful & you can adopt me even thou I'm 70 yrs old!


That wasn't very nice to call the O.Ps granddaughter spoiled. In fact, it was rude. That little girl knows her own mind. That will go a long way towards resisting peer pressure. I never saw where it was mentioned that the child didn't say thank you. It also was never brought up that she doesn't have manners or that she doesn't respect her elders. She simply doesn't like a sweater that doesn't look good on her. She's 5 for Pete's sake. At 5 my older daughter wanted to be a boy. And when her sister was 5 she wore her bathing suit under her clothes. Calling a little girl you don't even know spoiled and saying she needs manners and needs to respect her elders shows me that maybe you need some manners, and need some respect for children.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

gypsysoul said:


> That wasn't very nice to call the O.Ps granddaughter spoiled. In fact, it was rude. That little girl knows her own mind. That will go a long way towards resisting peer pressure. I never saw where it was mentioned that the child didn't say thank you. It also was never brought up that she doesn't have manners or that she doesn't respect her elders. She simply doesn't like a sweater that doesn't look good on her. She's 5 for Pete's sake. At 5 my older daughter wanted to be a boy. And when her sister was 5 she wore her bathing suit under her clothes. Calling a little girl you don't even know spoiled and saying she needs manners and needs to respect her elders shows me that maybe you need some manners, and need some respect for children.


Ditto!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It looks cute on her. Maybe after a few days she will like to wear.


----------



## great2byaya62 (Jan 21, 2017)

What an adorable face she has!! All of us grandmas just keep on trying for the right one our grandkids will wear! I finally had a winner, it was a Hello Kitty outfit! My granddaughter already grew out of it!


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

Children are hard to please. I know it is hurtful after all the work and love you put into it, but little ones have difficulty holding back the tears when upset. I dont believe its a matter of her not caring. The top or dress, not sure, is way too big and old looking for a 5 year old. Even if you do ask her to pick out something, she may still not like the final product. It's hard knitting for others and having them reject or gifts. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

ac001234h said:


> what a spoiled child. She needs to learn some manners & respect her elders. Like it or not she should have said thank you & kept her fellingd to herself. I think it's beautiful & you can adopt me even thou I'm 70 yrs old!


Oh come on, this a 5 year old. They cry and have difficulty hiding feelings. Expecting a child to keep her feelings to herself in front of her mother and grandmother is ridiculous. She did put it on and even had her photo taken. I don't expect a 5 year old to understand what's involved with hand made clothing. She may even have cried because she didn't want make her grandmother sad.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I would take it home and give it to someone more deserving. I am not into spoiled brats.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

My little boys would have gladly accepted an outfit like this for their dressing up box.


----------



## JANEMLES (Jan 12, 2017)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


Oh, dear! Bless her


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Worked out very nicely. One day she might love to wear it. Poor girl not happy for the moment.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> to inishowen: It would be so adult-like if you would make an apology with this response. How we are able to teach children the "right" way to be thoughtful if we, as adults, say something like this? Some adults need to learn how, "if you can't say something nice, than don't say anything at all". Especially around children--their manners are truly our responsibility. :sm24: How would you feel if such a comment was made to you.


No way am I apologising. I said what I said because someone made a really nasty comment about the garments the OP had knitted. PLEASE go back and read the comment I responded to.


----------



## nannybel8 (Dec 10, 2016)

I agree with lilfawn83......it is beautiful and I know a lot of love went into making it but does appear a bit boxy and maybe she doesn't like it around the neck. And she is only five ...someday you will all laugh about this. Your pattern and knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

it's obvious she's miserable in it.... take it off her .... that's cruel....lookit that face that says it all...


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

I know how you feel. I crocheted a dress for my 5 yr. old great granddaughter and she absolutely hated it. She didn't seem to know what it was that she didn't like about it. It was a bit on the big side but after a couple of months she hated taking it off. You just never know eh. Anyway I hugged her and told her it was okay, There are certain things that I don't like wearing either. Be patient. Bless her heart, and you'rs too.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

If this young girl is like my granddaughters, she is feeling miserable because she doesn't want to dislike something her grandmother lovingly made for her. If so, she is anything but spoiled, but a sensitive loving child. We must remember that we give our gifts to our loved ones for them to enjoy, not to stroke our own ego. They are not obligated to like our gifts to make us feel good.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry she did not like it now, later on she will, I knit a sweater for one of my GD's that she picked the pattern for, and the yarn color. I used "I Love This Yarn" which is very soft, thus the sweater is NOT fitted as she thought it would be, but it did turn out gorgeous. At first she did not want to wear it because she thought it "made her look fat" (typical teen), but now loves it and uses it often (a year later). Kids, go figure =) =) =)


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

I love it and am looking for that exact pattern for myself! If you know where I can find it in a ladies sm/med let me know! It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I am so sorry that you have to listen to people like that. there is absolutely no reason for people to be hurtfull when you are sharing your frustration. hopefully the moderators will take care of this. what makes this group fun is that we are all here to share our knitting a chocheting experiences.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I love it! She does not look happy for sure. I think if her friends saw it they would love it and then so would she.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sure your feelings were hurt, but you did beautiful work. It looks a little big on her right now. She may love it next year.

Children can be a bit fussy.

I love her face. She's very pretty.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


I'm sorry if I have offended you in any way. I know that you wanted to give her something she would enjoy wearing and that you did a beautiful job and made every stitch lovingly. Her little face tells me that she doesn't want to hurt your feelings, but that she really doesn't like it even though you lovingly made it for her and she really wanted to like it. Not every gift we make is a home run. I am dismayed that so many comments have been made that are so insensitive and dismissive of her and her feelings.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

cannot please every one


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

sandytene said:


> This garment is flat out UGLY. No child would like it and no child should be made to wear it.


All I can say is OMG! How rude and insensitive!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> 8 pages of condolences for the poster...WHY??? I'd cry, too..poor baby. I cannot find anything, not a thing, pretty or likeable about that outfit!! Color is terrible for a brunette 5 yr. old..it is far too big..ad infinitum! I think it would fit me. Then you insulted her by taking a picture of her crying...again... WHY??
> Now I don't need 8 pages of "jump on Hildy". You all had your say and I have had mine and really think mine was the most honest!! It's just ugly!


Wow!! Aren't you a friendly and encouraging KP'er!! How would you feel, Miss Hildy, if you knit/crocheted a gift, the person didn't like it, you felt 
sad--vented here on our supposedly friendly site--and said all those nasty things to you??? Guess you just don't have any empathy for others and their feelings. Karma will get you!! :sm24:


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

It appears that Hildy and I are the only ones with any empathy for the girl. I am really sad for all of you feeling no empathy for her granddaughter. It appears to me that your work is supposed to be worn no matter how inappropriate it is for the giftee. How sad. I have sent a picture of it to my daughter and promised that I would never give or expect my granddaughter to wear something like that. She said thank you. You can rip me all you wish, but my concern is for the beautiful young girl's feelings, not yours.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

ive made lots of things folks did not like..oh well..i still had fun making them. such a sweet girl. she may change her mind in time!


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

ive made lots of things folks did not like..oh well..i still had fun making them. such a sweet girl. she may change her mind in time!


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't believe all you KPR's who fault the 5 year old girl. How many of you would wear something you didn't like, that didn't fit, was not in style no matter who made it or how much work it took to make.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

WOW - Somewhere on page 8 this thread turned NASTY! The poster did not seem very offended with her granddaughter at all and ended her post with "I still love her!" I feel like someone took us all to the attic! Please, can we go back to the parlor? Some of these replies are just unnecessary.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

sandytene said:


> I can't believe all you KPR's who fault the 5 year old girl. How many of you would wear something you didn't like, that didn't fit, was not in style no matter who made it or how much work it took to make.


My mother made me a beautiful coat when I was 9 or 10 - and I refused to wear it - It was a color that does not suit me and a style that I don't feel comfortable in - then or now, 60 years later. It's just one of those things - that's all. She made me a darling sweater in wool - same thing - Made me itch.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Earlier today I was remembering my 2 daughters' foray into choosing their clothes for the day. One wore red every day while the other one put together patterns and colors that made me bite my tongue to keep myself from commenting. She also pulled part of her curly hair into a top knot every day. The look on your DGD's face melts my heart. She may want to wear it in a few years. I would not force it now.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

kcduffer said:


> It appears that Hildy and I are the only ones with any empathy for the girl. I am really sad for all of you feeling no empathy for her granddaughter. It appears to me that your work is supposed to be worn no matter how inappropriate it is for the giftee. How sad. I have sent a picture of it to my daughter and promised that I would never give or expect my granddaughter to wear something like that. She said thank you. You can rip me all you wish, but my concern is for the beautiful young girl's feelings, not yours.


Count me as one who also has empathy for the child. I thought the garment was way too big for the small child; she was completely swamped by it. The colour is definitely not a colour I would have chosen for a small child. The style is also not a style that I would have chosen for a small child. Small children prefer bright colors, they like to imagine themselves as fairies or a princess. A fairy or a princess would not wear that garment, they would wear something pink and something light, perhaps something that would drape and even waft and float when the child was playing. The headband reminds me of something from the 1920s Flapper Period; something a grown woman would wear, not a child. The poor little girl looked so utterly miserable and she is most definitely not a spoilt brat.

Now, before the rest of you descend on me like a ton of bricks, please remember that the original poster did ask for opinions. I do not recall her saying "Only people who will say something nice about me knitting this garment and expecting a small girl to wear it are allowed to reply". She did not say "If you think this garment is not the right garment for a small child then you are not allowed to comment".

My thoughts echo yours "but my concern is for the beautiful young girl's feelings, not yours". The child's face says it all. Just because she is a small child does not mean she should be forced to wear clothing that is too big and more suited to an adult than a child.

Please note, neither kcduffer nor I are making negative comments on the workmanship in the garment; we are commenting on the suitability of the design and colour for a small child.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree with you 110%. I'm not bashing the work. I just don't think it works for a child. There is a similar pattern running around called the Azel Pullover. It is sized from a child's 2 up to an adult XL. It too has a boxy fit, but, it has no pattern. It's just stockinette with some garter edging. It also has a large turtleneck. I made one for a child and made the neck half the length it was to be, because it was just too much for a child. It's too much for me, too. The OP's work is lovely. And, I agree with you that the color is not cool for a child. I'm 58 and I wouldn't wear that color. It wouldn't flatter my skin AT ALL. This little girl looks sweet. She looks upset because she doesn't like her gift so much. As I've said before, a kid who knows their own mind is on the right path to avoiding peer pressure. There is no reason to believe she's spoiled. And, on the off chance that she IS spoiled, keep in mind that children do NOT spoil themselves. Someone did it. She's just a pretty little girl who doesn't like a tan sweater. She put it on for the picture, and that proves it just doesn't suit her. Poor thing. People have said to take it away and give it to someone else, or keep it for later. It makes it seem like taking it away is punishment. That's kind of mean. Keeping it for later may help the size. Whether she likes it or not later, that color just does NOT suit that kid. I agree with everything you've said.


----------



## beeswax52 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh, look at that sad little face. Just reinforces that not everything we make is a roaring success with the recipient. I agree with the general consensus that it's time to let her choose what she would like, although this doesn't always guarantee success either. Perhaps this is why I mainly knit for charities these days. ha ha ha


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

dangelo422 said:


> I was so excited to crochet this for my 5yr old grand daughter. Oh how she cried that she didn't want to wear it. My daughter told her she was going to hurt my feelings but she didn't care. I still love her.


I can see her tears poor thing. I think its lovely but I do wonder if maybe its just a little to wide for her, I think I would have been inclined to have made it narrower.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a policy if you don't like you don't keep it and I gift it to someone who will. Then if asked for another gift, I will not comply.


----------

